# Moderna will test vaccine on 7000 infants to 12 year olds



## Murrmurr (Mar 17, 2021)

Moderna, the maker of one of three COVID-19 vaccines currently authorized for use in the U.S., announced Tuesday it will start testing its vaccine on children as young as 6 months old.

The move makes Moderna the first U.S. vaccine maker to test its vaccine on infants.

Moderna's trial will enroll nearly 7,000 children from ages 6 months to 12 years in the U.S. and Canada, according to the company.

These babies and children are being called *Participants* in this trial. 

https://abcnews.go.com/GMA/Wellness...rials-children-young-months/story?id=76485128


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 17, 2021)

Who would volunteer their child, especially a baby?  They must be paying a hefty amount of money for these “volunteers”


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 17, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Who would volunteer their child, especially a baby?  They must be paying a hefty amount of money for these “volunteers”


They couldn't pay me enough to stick my kid's arm out for them.

I wonder how many "volunteer" children (who of course have been well-informed and signed all the waivers and crap) are the children of Moderna employees?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 17, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> They couldn't pay me enough to stick my kid's arm out for them.
> 
> I wonder how many "volunteer" children (who of course have been well-informed and signed all the waivers and crap) are the children of Moderna employees?


I agree.  It would happen over my dead body.


----------



## win231 (Mar 17, 2021)

Market Expansion.  Adding babies & children means additional huge profits - much like that Gardasil vaccine for children.
"Don't you want to protect your children?"


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 17, 2021)

I know vaccines are used on children all the time but those vaccines were thoroughly tested for years. 

My hair literally stood up upon reading this. Goosebumps!


----------



## Gaer (Mar 17, 2021)

No, no, no, no, no!
Please no.  Please don't let this happen!


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 17, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I wonder how many "volunteer" children ... are the children of Moderna employees?


Not many at all is my guess.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 17, 2021)

This world continues to get stupider and stupider.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 17, 2021)

win231 said:


> Market Expansion.  Adding babies & children means additional huge profits - much like that Gardasil vaccine for children.
> "Don't you want to protect your children?"


My children are vaccinated but, you know, they are in their 50’s


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 17, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Not many at all is my guess.


Another article said some of them are the children of doctors. Didn't say what kind of doctors; MDs, PhDs, researchers, or chiropractors.


----------



## win231 (Mar 17, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Another article said some of them are the children of doctors. Didn't say what kind of doctors; MDs, PhDs, researchers, or chiropractors.


Those who fall for that are the same people who believe Covid mortality & infection rates are not exaggerated.
Or that Trump had Covid & was cured in 3 days with that experimental drug that was approved right after it cured him.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 18, 2021)

Considering the extraordinarily minute number of babies and children who've died or appear to be suffering permanent repercussions from Covid, this hardly seems worth the gamble for most families.


----------



## HoneyNut (Mar 20, 2021)

I suppose it might provide some protection for them, in case one of the future mutations turns out to be more dangerous to children.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 21, 2021)

HoneyNut said:


> I suppose it might provide some protection for them,* in case one of the future mutations turns out to be more dangerous to children*.


Good point.  I hadn't considered that this might be their objective.


----------

